# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  cách ghost các ổ

## citybuilder1102

các bạn ơi hay chi giùm minh cách ghost máy với!
thanks

----------


## anthao

hic! ban search trên google.com nhiều lắm! thậm chí có hướng dẫn bằng hình ảnh nữa! như thế mới dễ hiểu! nhưng chắc chắn bạn phải tạo file ghost rồi mới ghost đc! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## ductri2102

nhiều lắm mà! ví dụ như đây nè: http://hanhtrangsinhvien.net/forum/showthread.php?t=603.ok?

----------


## lamchuong95

nhiều lắm mà! ví dụ như đây nè: http://hanhtrangsinhvien.net/forum/showthread.php?t=603.ok?

----------


## viettopcare

la cach ban luu toan bo win lai no giup ban ko can phai mat thoi gian cai lai win va khoi phuc lai nhung phan men ma ban da cai voi win day la huong dan cai ghost va lam ghost 

bước 1: đưa đĩa boot vào ổ cd, sau đó bắt đầu chọn star bootcd.
bước 2: chọn disk clone tools ….chọn …..norton ghost ??? (??? một số phiên bản của norton ghost).
khi màn hình norton ghost xuất hiện bạn chon local.


bạn hãy làm quen với các chức năng cơ bản của nó nhé:
• local: menu chính khi đó thực hiện các chức năng của norton ghost.
.quit: thoát.
• options: thiết lập theo ý người sử dụng.
• disk: các lệnh về ổ đĩa.
• to disk: sao chép nội dung 1 ổ đĩa sang ổ đĩa thứ 2.
• to image: sao lưư tất cả nội dung của ổ đĩa thành 1 tập tin .gho.
• from image: phải hợp nội dung ta muốn tìm tập tin .gho đã sao lưư
• partition: các lệnh với phân vùng ổ đĩa.
• to partion: sao chép nội dung muốn phân vùng sang phân vùng khác.
• to i ghost là gì? 
ghost là một phần mềm dùng để sao lưu(backup)và phục hồi(restore)dữ liệu.ghost có thể sao lưu cả một ổ cứng thành một file ảnh(cái này ít dùng vì dung lượng ổ cứng thường rất lớn)hoặc một phân cùng thành file ảnh đế khi máy có bị chục trặc thì ta có thể phục hồi máy nhanh chóng.ngoài ra, tính năng disk to disk của ghost còn cho phép bạn sao chép ổ đĩa cứng mà không cần tạo thành các file ảnh. nói một cách dễ hỉu hơn thì ghost là một phần mềm dùng để tạo(chụp)một ảnh của một ổ đĩa c hoặc d.....và cũng có thể là cả ổ cứng(nhưng mà mệt và lâu lắm đấy ). 
mage: sao lưu tất cả nội dung của phân vùng thành một tập tin .gho lệnh này để sao lưu phân vùng cả hđh và các phần chính

công dụng của ghost 
nếu máy của bạn trả may bị virut nặng thì chắc là phải cài lại máy rồi .khi đó chúng ta phải bỏ ra tầm 20 đến 30 phút để cài lại win rồi lại cả cài lại main nữa .nhưng với ghost thì các bạn chỉ mất có 5 đến 10 phút thôi thế là song hết tất cả và máy bạn lại good .và còn một vài công dụng hữu ích nữa. 
hướng dẫn cách tạo file ghost bằng hình ảnh 
bạn cần có một cái đĩa có phần mềm ghost.tôi thì dùng đĩa hiren boot.(có bán ở các quán bán đĩa game ) 
cho đĩa vào ổ cd và khởi động lại máy và chọn khỏi động từ cd.khi đó màn hình xuất hiện như sau: 


chọn 2.disk clone tools 

chọn tiếp 2. norton ghost 8.3 



chọn tiếp 6. ghost (normal) 


màn hình xẽ hiện ra như sau: 


nhấp vào ok.khi đó màn hình xẽ hiện tiếp như sau: 


để tạo file image chỉ 1 partition chứa windows (thông thường là vậy) thì làm như sau. 
chọn local --> partition --> to image ( nghĩa là sẽ tạo bản sao từ partition này thành 1 file image".gho" duy nhất) 


tiếp theo 1 hộp thoại hiện ra cho bạn lựa chọn đĩa cứng (hdd) chứa phân vùng cần ghost -->chọn đĩa --> ok 


sau khi lựa chọn đĩa --> xuất hiện các phân vùng (partition) --> chọn phân vùng cần ghost -->ok 


lưu file ghost. chú ý nên lựu chọn một nơi an toàn để lưu file ghost và phân vùng (hay đĩa) chứa file ghost nên có dung lượng tương đối đủ để chứa file ghost. (vd ghost 6gb thì cần phân vùng nên là >2.8gb ) 


một thông báo hỏi bạn có muốn nén file này lại để tiết kiệm dung lượng cho ổ cứng ko. bạn chọn high. 


bạn chọn yes. và đợi cho chương trình hòan thành 100% làxong. (tốc độ làm việc tùy thuộc vào mỗi máy nhanh hay chậm). 


quá trình tạo file ghost bắt đầu. 


nhấn continue nếu muốn tiếp tục tạo file ghost. 




tạo file ghost disk 
ghost disk tức là bạn ghost cả một đĩa cứng <-- ít dùng vì dung lượng đĩa cứng bây giờ rất lớn nên thường chia làm nhiều partition cách ghost tương tự như tạo file ghost một phân vùng (partition) chỉ khác chút ít là:local --> disk --> to image 




• 


ở 9 menu đầu tiền xuất hiện thì bạn chọn menu thứ 2.
sau đó lại chọn tiếp menu thứ hai là norton ghost 11.01 ( đối với hiren 9.3 ) sau đó nó sẽ load chương trình và bạn chờ lát:
sau đó vào giao diện chương trình thì bạn hãy thực hiện các bước sau:

1, sao lưu hệ thống:


bước 1: chọn ổ đĩa có phân vùng cần phục hồi. nhấn ok ( cái này xảy ra khi bạn có nhiều đĩa cứng đang kết nối vào máy)

bước 2: chọn phân vùng cần sao lưu trên ổ đĩa đã chọn. để sao lưu phân vùng chứa hệ điều hành, bạn cần chọn phân vùng chính. thường là type primary, được đánh dấu 1.

bước 3: chọn ổ đĩa để chứa file ghost bạn sao lưu ra, chọn tên cho file ghost ở phần file name.

bạn phải chọn phân vùng chứa file ghost là phân vùng không chứa hđh và có dung lượng còn trống tối thiệu bẳng với dung lượng phân vùng sao lưu.

bước 4: chọn chế độ nén cho file ghost.

bạn có thể chọn chế độ không nén (no), nén qua loa nhưng tốc độ cao (fast) và độ nén cao (high : có thể nén đến 50% đó, tất nhiên tùy vào patition muốn ghost là win hay dữ liệu).cái này là tùy các bạn thôi, càng nén chặt thì lúc sao lưu và phục hồi càng mất nhiều thời gian

bước 5: nó sẽ hỏi bạn là chắc chắn muốn tạo file ghost không, hơi điên nhỉ, tất nhiên là yes

2, phục hồi hệ thống 

trong cửa sổ norton ghost, chọn menu local - partition - from image.
bước 1: chọn ổ đĩa hoặc phân vùng chứa tập tin hình ảnh .gho đã sao lưu chứa nội dung của phân vùng cần phục hồi. 

bước 2: chọn tập tin .gho để phục hồi phân vùng. kích chọn tập tin đã sao lưu. chọn open.

bước 3: chọn ổ đĩa cần phục hồi cho phân vùng của nó ( chỉ có nếu bạn có nhiều ổ cứng)

bước 4: chọn phân vùng cần phục hồi. nhấn ok.

bước 5: xác nhận việc ghi đè lên phân vùng đang tồn tại để tiến hành phục hồi dữ liệu cũ từ tập tin .gho vào phân vùng được chọn. nhấn yes để xác nhận.

bước 6: kết thúc. nếu quá trình phục hồi thành công sẽ xuất hiện hộp thoại thông báo. nhấn nút restart computer để khởi động lại máy. 


nhấn ok



sau đó click vào ổ muốn tạo bản ghost thường là ổ cài win rùi .phải chú ý rằng trước khi tạo bản ghost win bạn đã cài các ứng dụng và chắc chắn rằng win ko bi lỗi và ko có con virus nào nha nếu ko ghost làm gi` cho mất công ra (tốt nhất là cài lai win mới rồi tạo bản ghost hơi mất công nhưng tạo 1 lần dùng cả đời ko sướng a`)
tiếp tục là chọn nơi lưu bản ghost (cái này thì tùy bạn xem ổ nào còn trống nhiều thì lưu chú ý là nếu ổ cài win cỡ 3g thì bản ghost cũng phải cỡ gần 1g đấy) đặt tên và nháy save, để mặc định là *.gho nha
hình này đã được thu 

một bảng mới hiện lên bắt bạn chọn no: ko tạo/fast:tạo nhanh/hight:tạo bản nhưng nén xuống dung lượng nhỏ nhất



ok rùi đó chỉ việc chờ nó chạy thui
còn bây giờ là cách ghost này.
bước 1:sau khi đã có bản ghost để ghost win bạn thực hiên các bước như ở phần trên đến đoạn click vào local chọn partition ->from imager


bước 2:tới chỗ bạn lưu bản ghost ở hình dưới là tôi có 2 bản ghost đó thích bản nào thì chọn giàu ko hehe cái co' đuôi .gho y' nha

nháy open sau đó chon ổ muốn ghost.phải thật chú ý bước này vì ở đây nó ko ghi ổ c;d như trên máy đâu nó cứ ghi a;b;c ..., cẩn thận kẻo ghost nhầm ổ khác thì đừng khóc 


sau đó ấn ok ->yes vvv. song rùi đó win của bạn lại như úc tạo bản ghost ngay chỉ mất co' 3->4'
bài này tôi yểm bùa rồi nghe viêt' sái cả tay ai đọc thấy hay ko thanks vài cái là ghost song win má

phục hồi dữ liệu do ghost nhầm

nếu bạn đã từng “toát mồ hôi hột” do phục hồi nhầm file ghost làm mất dữ liệu một phân vùng ổ cứng thì bài viết này sẽ giúp bạn bình tĩnh hơn khi gặp tình huống này. bạn có thể dùng hiren’s bootcd để lấy lại dữ liệu đã mất mà không cần dùng một phần mềm nào khác.

ghost nhầm vào phân vùng chứa dữ liệu là chuyện thường xảy ra, ngay cả với những người chuyên nghiệp. chỉ cần một chút sơ suất, buồn ngủ, dữ liệu của bạn có thể sẽ bị mất hết. nếu lỡ gặp trường hợp này, bạn vẫn có thể phục hồi dữ liệu trên ổ đĩa bị mất theo cách sau đây.

chuẩn bị:

- cd hiren’s boot phiên bản từ 9.3 trở lên.

- tháo ổ cứng bị ghost nhầm và đưa sang máy tính khác.

- cắm ổ cứng vào cáp và thiết lập jump ở chế độ slave.

- thiết lập trong bios để máy tính nhận ổ cứng mới và lưu lại các thiết lập.

tiến hành phục hồi dữ liệu:

- khởi động winxp.

- kiểm tra xem máy tính đã nhận ổ cứng bị mất dữ liệu chưa, bằng cách bấm chuột phải vào my computer, chọn manager.

- bấm vào disk management. bạn sẽ thấy tên ổ đĩa mới cắm vào có tên là disk 1.


cho đĩa cd hiren’s boot 9.3 vào ổ đĩa cd.

- bấm vào getdataback-ntfs để khởi động chương trình.



đánh dấu kiểm vào ổ đĩa cần cứu hộ, bỏ dấu kiểm trong các ổ đĩa khác.

bấm vào next.

- bấm vào 1 st parttion[ntfs].

- bấm vào next.

- bấm vào next.

chương trình bắt đầu tìm kiếm các tập tin bị xóa, sau khi tìm xong, các tập tin, thư mục sẽ được hiển thị. bấm chuột phải vào thư mục định cứu hộ, chọn copy.


- trong mục to bạn bấm vào mục browse và chỉ ra ổ đĩa và thư mục chứa dữ liệu sao lưu, thư mục này nên tạo trên phân vùng trên ổ cứng của máy hiện thời.

khôi phục dữ liệu ổ cứng trong 10 giây



so với system restore của windows thì rollback rx pro tỏ ra tối ưu vì ít chiếm không gian đĩa hơn, phục hồi dữ liệu hoàn hảo hơn (kể cả trường hợp bị virus phá hủy). khởi tạo được vô số thời điểm phục hồi với tốc độ chóng mặt. tiện ích này đáng để sử dụng.

nếu như system restore của windows xp phải mất từ 5-15% không gian ổ cứng để tạo snapshot (điểm phục hồi) thì rollback rx pro chỉ mất 0,1% cho toàn bộ dung lượng ổ cứng.

tiện ích

nguyên nhân gây trục trặc hệ thống, mất dữ liệu, tạo ra các lỗi “bí ẩn” thường bắt nguồn từ virus tấn công hay việc liên tục cài và gỡ bỏ các phần mềm. chính vì thế mà rất nhiều người sử dụng máy tính hiện nay thường dùng một tiện ích khôi phục như công cụ system restore của windows hoặc các phần mềm chuyên nghiệp khác như ghost, acronis true image, drive image... chưa kể các phần mềm đóng băng hệ thống như drivevaccine, deep freeze dành cho những tiệm kinh doanh internet, phòng chơi game.

các tiện ích này thường có cả những ưu lẫn khuyết điểm. nếu như tiện ích system restore của windows kém hiệu quả với sự tấn công của virus thì các phần mềm còn lại cũng có các phiền toái không mong muốn như tốc độ phục hồi chậm, tốn nhiều dung lượng đĩa cứng, mất thời gian khởi động hệ thống hay buộc người dùng phải tạo cd lưu giữ ảnh đĩa (disk image).

rollback rx pro enterprise tránh được tất cả những phiền toái này. phần mềm sẽ tạo ra một đĩa ảo chứa mọi thay đổi của hệ thống trong từng thời điểm với dung lượng rất nhỏ. từ đó, nó sẽ giúp bạn khôi phục tất cả dữ liệu của cả ổ cứng thật nhanh chóng, nếu không tính phần restart lại windows thì bạn chỉ mất chưa đầy 10 giây. các điểm vượt trội khác có thể kể đến như rollback rx ít ảnh hưởng tới thời gian khởi động, không tốn nhiều tài nguyên, chỉ sử dụng 0,1% không gian đĩa cứng, có thể tạo vô số các điểm khôi phục (tối đa 60.000 snapshots) và quan trọng nhất là mọi thứ được phục hồi cực kỳ hoàn hảo.

các bước sử dụng 

- để tạo điểm khôi phục, bạn bấm phải chuột vào icon của chương trình rồi chọn take snapshot. trong cửa sổ vửa mở, đặt tên điểm khôi phục trong khung snapshot name (bạn có thể gõ ngày, giờ...) và gõ vài dòng chú thích trong khung description, điều này sẽ giúp bạn nhớ và quản lý snapshot sau này. điểm khôi phục sẽ hoàn thành chỉ vài giây sau khi bạn bấm next.

- để khôi phục nhanh thì bạn chọn restore system, tìm và chọn snapshot mình muốn khôi phục trong khung vừa mở và bấm next. phần việc còn lại là chỉ ngồi chờ hệ thống khởi động lại và rollback sẽ khôi phục cả hổ cứng của bạn trở về thời điểm đã tạo snapshot.

để thực hiện thêm các tác vụ khác, bạn hãy click đúp vào icon để gọi giao diện rollback rx lên và chọn trong phần bên trái:

- restore system: thể hiện tất cả các snapshot từ lần cài đặt đầu tiên cho tới lần cài đặt mới nhất, chọn điểm khôi phục và bấm next như hướng dẫn phía trên.

- recover files: giúp bạn tìm và lấy lại file hay folder hay cả phần vùng đã mất, chọn browse and recover a folder... trong phần đĩa ảo của rollback để phục hồi lại thứ mình cần.

- reset baseline: xóa bỏ tất cả các điểm khôi phục.

- take snapshot: tạo điểm khôi phục mới, sử dụng như hướng dẫn trên.

- update baseline: cập nhật lại điểm khôi phục bạn đã tạo.

- user settings: phần này giới hạn các tài khoản khác (ngoại trừ adminstrator) không được phép sử dụng rollback, bạn có thể thêm vào danh sách sử dụng các user khác bằng nút add.

- snapshot management: tại đây bạn có thể khóa hay mở khóa một hay nhiều điểm khôi phục nào đó để không ai táy máy tới nó được. cũng có thể xóa bỏ hay xem những dòng ghi chú lúc bạn tạo snapshot cho từng thời điểm.

- program settings: gồm nhiều chọn lựa như không cho hiển thị icon, tự động defrag các snapshot trong phần đĩa ảo... đáng chú ý là phần network settings giúp bạn có thể tạo điểm khôi phục hay restore hệ thống từ xa qua internet.

- programs logs: ghi lại tất cả các quá trình hoạt động để bạn tiện theo dõi.

- snapshot defragmenter: sắp xếp lại ổ ảo chứa các snapshot giúp tiện ích hoạt động nhanh và ít tốn không gian đĩa hơn.

- add scheduled task: thêm các nhiệm vụ do bạn tự ấn định.

những lưu ý khi sử dụng:

1. vì rollback rx pro phục hồi nguyên ổ cứng nên khi hệ thống bị lỗi mà bạn muốn phục hồi trở lại những ngày trước đó thì các dữ liệu ghi mới (nếu có) đều mất hết. ta có thể khắc phục điểm này bằng cách:

- tạo snapshot trong thời điểm hiện tại.

- restore lại thời điểm nào mình muốn trước khi trục trặc hệ thống.

- vào recover myfiles: chọn browser and recover... rồi bấm next, rồi chờ cho chương trình quét và thể hiện ở ổ ảo. trong khung vừa mở, chọn driver, tìm file hay folder mình muốn lấy lại, bấm phải chuột chọn recover... để lấy nhanh thứ mình cần. qui trình này bạn có thể thiết lập tự động bằng cách chọn phần tùy chọn “keep these files or folder unchanged when restoring system to another snapshots” trong program settings/advance settings/settings, lựa và add folder hay phân vùng bạn không muốn rollback rx

2. nếu bạn không tự defrag ổ ảo của rollback rx thì sau 4 lần tạo snapshot, chương trình sẽ tốn chút thời gian để defrag ổ ảo khi khởi động máy.

3. nếu bạn có cài acronis true image và muốn bung file ảnh đĩa, cần vào add and remove programs để loại bỏ rollback rx trước đã (khi gỡ bỏ chương trình này, bạn có quyền chọn bất cứ điểm khôi phục nào).

bạn có thể tải bản full của rollback rx pro tại đây

sau khi tải về file cài đặt có dung lượng 9,55mb và giải nén, bạn xem hướng dẫn kèm trong đó và click đúp vào file setup để cài đặt. bước cài đặt hoàn tất, rollback sẽ đề nghị bạn restart lại hệ thống. sự hiện diện của chương trình sẽ bắt đầu bằng một icon có hình chữ thập cạnh khay đồng hồ.
đây là toàn bộ những gì liên wan tới ghost

----------


## linhti0209

bạn phải đảm bảo rằng trong máy của bạn có file ghost thì mới thực hiện dc

----------

